# Corydoras...how to feed them?



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, I just got some Corydoras paleatus yesterday but I don't know how to feed them. From doing some research, I know that they don't eat algae but Corydoras are carnivores. What do you guys feed your Corydoras and how?? I don't think I can get any live foods around here though...

Thanks!!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Do you have any other fish in the tank? If so, the Cory's will pick up lots of the uneaten food that falls to the bottom.
I also give mine the Tetramin tablets and a few shrimp pellets alternately a few times per week. It's best to feed them at "lights out" time if there are other fish in the tank so they get their share too.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Same here, mine eat any left overs that the fish don't get. I also feed sinking wafers made for bottom feeders about twice a week. There not very picky eaters, so I don't think you will have any problems feeding them.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Mine too get left-overs and I do feed spirullina pellets which all the fish seem to love.


----------



## Lydia (Jun 20, 2005)

i feed mine sinking shrimp pellets....they arent picky though


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Mine get flake and occasional sinking pellets. They dont seem to picky at all.


----------



## ted spade (Dec 14, 2004)

"Mine get flake and occasional sinking pellets."

123, Also I only feed them at night, never in the light.


----------



## Heather Gladney (Sep 5, 2004)

What do you guys feed your Corydoras and how?? I don't think I can get any live foods around here though...

Variety=good. The following advice will help with almost all your fish, BTW. You can go longer on dry food if you buy higher quality dry food (folks mention OSI, Tetra, Kent Platinum, Omega One, Ocean Nutrition, etc.)
But they really need the fresh content too (some kinds will bind and die on too much dry food, just like goldfish do).
You'd do better to let them go hungry for a couple of days than to overfeed with dry. You can certainly give them a dry food break by alternating with various frozen types of food (I thaw it out in a little shot-glass to drain off extra water, and give very little, no more than 1/5 cube, not too much at a time--not whole cube at once!!) I like to buy freshwater variety packs, discus food, and marine food and give different things at several small feedings; I don't generally bother with frozen daphnia or brine shrimp, which are mostly water that fouls your tank.
I don't feed mine live tubifex (too many LFS disease issues here) but sometimes I will venture to buy them live brine shrimp.
However, there's good and very very cheap home sources of food.
Tiny scraps of your dinner table food are very good--a chunk about the size of your little fingernail at most, cooked without salt or butter, such as peas, spinach or squash, fresh fruit & meat of tomatoes, and strangely enough, avocados. They love avocadoes! They love cooked liver or egg yolk and scraps of shrimp or tunafish from your seafood salads (no mayo!!) but give only a quarter-fingernail in size at one time, all three of these cloud the water fast.
For live food, you can find various sizes of earthworms under your garden pots (if you are not spraying out there with anything nasty), get the really small ones, or chop smallish ones with a plastic picnic knife in a discardable container (lefotover butter tubs etc) into really tiny bits, rinse, and feed those. Rinsed mosquitoes netted from standing water are also pursued with vigor (check through them first for surprises, rinsing in your discardable tub).
They also like having a lot of cover, such as plants.

Currently I'm having to be careful how much I feed, in fear of excess nitrogen, because my cories have become a breeding colony thaqt's topping out at the limits of the tank's bioload, they keep increasing whenever I'm not looking.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Breeding corys is a good thing! I wish mine would!


----------

